# Burn Marks on Fired Handload Cases



## PrisonerOnGalvetraz (Sep 12, 2006)

OK reload veterans. I'm reloading 45 ACP....CCI primers, Tightgroup (4 and 5 gr test loads), Win used brass. I follow all the usual steps in the reload process all the way through the crimping die. When I test these loads, the cases come out with large, dark burn marks on one side of each case. I've tested (for chrony comparisons) some factory loads to. No unusual burns on the factory cases, but all my handloads have identical burn marks on the cases after being fired. No damage to the brass, just the burns. Any idea what might be causing this or if it might cause some potential problem?

Thanks for the feedback and experience sharing.


POG


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Loads are too low pressure, the case is not expanding enough to seal the chamber before the bullet lets go. Are you trying for plinking or target loads? If so, use a very fast burning powder lilke Bullseye, W231, or VVN310. Those will generat a quick pressure spike fast that will expand the brass, but pressure will fade quick for minimal disruption to the bullet as it exits the bore. My favorite load for my wadcutter 45s are a 200 gr LSWC over 4.1 gr of VVN310. You may need to go to a lighter recoil spring to get full function with that load, but it will keep the brass clean.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

agree w/pocket. Maybe drop to faster powder or a heavier bullet.

YOu can wash the cases in water and dry before you put in the tumbler. The water will get rid of most of the black stuff.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Crimping die ? I dont think you should be crimping 45 auto brass since it seats on the rim of the case. 

Charlie


----------



## PrisonerOnGalvetraz (Sep 12, 2006)

With the Hodgdon Tightgroup and 230 gr FMJ projectiles, I thought I had a powder that would be appropriate for just about all my pistol reloading needs. The 5 gr load I tested averaged about 875 fps (a pretty good self defense load speed). The 4 gr load averaged 700 fps (good speed for plinking at the range). Both loads had the same burn marks I described.

Thanks for the great feedback. I'll fiddle around with the recoil spring first because I have a lifetime supply of Tightgroup.









POG



Pocketfisherman said:


> Loads are too low pressure, the case is not expanding enough to seal the chamber before the bullet lets go. Are you trying for plinking or target loads? If so, use a very fast burning powder lilke Bullseye, W231, or VVN310. Those will generat a quick pressure spike fast that will expand the brass, but pressure will fade quick for minimal disruption to the bullet as it exits the bore. My favorite load for my wadcutter 45s are a 200 gr LSWC over 4.1 gr of VVN310. You may need to go to a lighter recoil spring to get full function with that load, but it will keep the brass clean.


----------



## PrisonerOnGalvetraz (Sep 12, 2006)

Thank you, Bobby. I have not had any problem getting the cases clean by just tumbling them with a little cleaning additive. I hope I don't have to go with a different powder, but I'll see if I can get the Tightgroup to make do.

POG



Bobby Miller said:


> agree w/pocket. Maybe drop to faster powder or a heavier bullet.
> 
> YOu can wash the cases in water and dry before you put in the tumbler. The water will get rid of most of the black stuff.


----------



## PrisonerOnGalvetraz (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks, Charlie. Actually, the 5 gr test loads were done without crimping. The 4 gr loads were crimped, just barely. I friend reloads a lot of 45 ACP, and he shared that he did a light crimp on his. The way he explained it to me, it actually made a lot of sense. But crimp or no crimp, I got some gosh-awful looking burn marks I'd never seen on my brass. Weird thing is that I have done other test loads with the Tightgroup, CCI primers, 230 gr FMJ's, the same brass and didn't have any unusual burns on the brass. I'm probably just not holding my mouth right.









POG



CHARLIE said:


> Crimping die ? I dont think you should be crimping 45 auto brass since it seats on the rim of the case.
> 
> Charlie


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

If you['re loading to the original cartidge specs, you taper crimp to .468 - .470. That still leaves plenty of case mouth showing for headspacing, and that's how all the factories do it. I've experimented a lot about 15 years ago with a Ransom rest and my bullseye pistols to find what gave me the tightest groups. At 50 yards, not crimping opened up the groups from just under 2" to over 2.5". That was with lead bullets. I think the crimp helps get the powder burning and the pressure up, especially with low power loads where you barely have enough pressure to run the pistol. Soon as the bullet leaves the case, you're pressure is going to start trending down with a low power load. My loads were running right around 745 fps. IF crimping is not the answer, then a faster powder might help. Also, check your chamber carefully for any irregularities near the rim where the case headspaces inside.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Yes the crimping will bring the "immediate" pressure up. Get you some old bullseye powder and enjoy.

Charlie


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

switch from that 45 to a 44M. Whooo hoo....pressure enough ain't a problem!!!


----------



## PrisonerOnGalvetraz (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks again guys. Y'all are great! I'll work on your suggestions.

I'd have ventured off into the world of 44's if I didn't love my autos so much.









POG


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

I use titegroup but have been reading it may not be very good due to high pressure curve and case volume (easy to double charge a case) but I like it and it is a very fast powder, burns completely and thus pretty clean.

I use a slight taper crimp and don't really notice burn out on the side.

Increase your crimp and if you don't have one the LEE crimp die is very nice.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

I like the factory crimp dies, by LEE. THe handgun calibers will resize the case if the bullet or crimp creates a bulge.


----------

